# Metallica: Some Kind of Monster



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

You know, as played out as Metallica can be sometimes, I'm extremely interested in this movie. Mostly, I just want to see Dave Mustaine confront Lars about how he was so unceremoniously dumped from the band, telling him, "Everything you guys do is gold, and everything I do turns to ****."

This should be interesting.... 

http://www.somekindofmonster.com


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I checked out the link dude; maybe I'm just not seeing for some reason, but where does it say anything about where Dave Mustaine confronting Lars Ulrich.

There is NO comparison by the way between the two bands. *Megadeth* is just so much more ****ing better than *Metallica.* That being said, I shall go on to start a thread about the DVD _Rude Awakening._


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

It doesn't say anything about Mustaine vs. Ulrich on the website. I read about that part in Guitar World magazine. Some Kind of Monster was the cover story last month. The guys who made the documentary said the meeting was set up as part of Lars' therapy. Dave was a little surprised to see cameras there, but he said he was okay with them filming. Then after the fact, he said he didn't agree with how he's portrayed in the film, which leads me to believe he acted like a real dick. I can't wait to see it.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

To be fair, Mustaine was hard to get along with from what I've heard and read. It had a lot to do with his sense of perfection which was befuddled with drugs and alcohol. It seems like a ****ed-up situation once Mustaine got off the things and was playing to perfection that a career threatening condition had to go screw up his hands. Lifes a bitch...you know the rest.


----------



## KINGS CRYPT (Mar 22, 2009)

Metallica will live on forever. Death Magnetic,their new album, is amazing considering that they've been playing since 83.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Man! You dug up an oldie-moldy thread there KC.


----------

